# Instructions: How to type Nóm



## Beorn

Hold down the 'Shift' key
Press and release 'N'
Let go of the 'Shift' key
Hold down the 'Alt' key
On the keypad (on the right side), press and release 0
On the keypad (on the right side), press and release 2
On the keypad (on the right side), press and release 4
On the keypad (on the right side), press and release 3
Let go of the 'Alt' key
Press and release 'm'

Ready everyone? Go!

Nóm

Does anyone need extra help or more attention?


----------



## Mablung

NóM

wait.. no

N≤m

... 

Nõm 

closer... 

Nóm

Got it!


----------



## Talierin

And for the mac users (in four easy steps!): 

1. N
2. option-e
3. o
4. m

Nóm

easy, wasn't it?


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *easy, wasn't it?   *



A feature very similar to that is built into MSN Messenger. Your way demonstrates how Mac has taken away options from the programmer.


----------



## Arvedui

There is an easier way: Get hold of a keyboard with Norwegian configuration. Then there is a nice little button on the upper right corner, just to the left of the 'backspace' button. Combined with 'Alt Gr' it gives all those nice '´' that Tolkien uses so much.


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *There is an easier way: Get hold of a keyboard with Norwegian configuration. Then there is a nice little button on the upper right corner, just to the left of the 'backspace' button. Combined with 'Alt Gr' it gives all those nice '´' that Tolkien uses so much.
> 
> 
> *



Hmm...I must have a Norwegian keyboard then.


----------



## Niniel

My keyboard does that too: I just have to press the ' key, and when I type a vowel after that, it makes it into ó. Unfortunately I have not yet found the key for two dots above a letter (as in Aule... you can see what's not right). How do I do that?


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Here goes:

nüm


no, no that's not right.

näm

nope, not it either.

Nón

drat!

ahhaa!!

Nóme

bugger.

Nóm

GOT IT!!


----------



## Beleg

N?m? 
Dang my Encoding isn't upto the standing. 

How can we write Aule? with two dots.


----------



## Eriol

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *My keyboard does that too: I just have to press the ' key, and when I type a vowel after that, it makes it into ó. Unfortunately I have not yet found the key for two dots above a letter (as in Aule... you can see what's not right). How do I do that? *



My Portuguese keyboard writes Nóm as you did. For Aulë, I use the "quote" marker (") as you did for Nóm. But in some keyboards it is above the 6 (Shift+6). Portuguese keyboards, anyway.


----------



## Aulë

Aulë:

Step 1: *SHIFT* + *A*
Step 2: *U*
Step 3: *L*
Step 4: *ALT* (Hold) + *0*, *2*, *3*, *5* (All in right number pad)


----------



## Ol'gaffer

äule?

Nope, better try something else.

Aüle!

Got it!

öle.

DRAT! I mean

olé!


----------



## Niniel

Aulë! Thanks Eriol, that worked! Stupid of me I didn't try that myself... anyway, I finally got it! Yay!


----------



## Aulë

ASCII characters. Place a zero (0) in front of all the numbers.
(Sorry about the messiness of this- but it would take me forever to neaten it out, and I'm sure all you intelligent folk can decypher it.)

ALT(1) = ALT(52) = 4 ALT(103) = g ALT(157) = ¥ ALT(208) = Ð 
ALT(2) = ALT(53) = 5 ALT(104) = h ALT(158) = P ALT(209) = Ñ 
ALT(3) = ALT(54) = 6 ALT(105) = i ALT(159) = ƒ ALT(210) = Ò 
ALT(4) = ALT(55) = 7 ALT(106) = j ALT(160) = á ALT(211) = Ó 
ALT(5) = ALT(56) = 8 ALT(107) = k ALT(161) = ¡ ALT(212) = Ô 
ALT(6) = ALT(57) = 9 ALT(108) = l ALT(162) = ¢ ALT(213) = Õ 
ALT(7) = ALT(58) = : ALT(109) = m ALT(163) = £ ALT(214) = Ö 
ALT(8) = ALT(59) = ; ALT(110) = n ALT(164) = ¤ ALT(215) = × 
ALT(9) = ALT(60) = < ALT(111) = o ALT(165) = ¥ ALT(216) = Ø 
ALT(10) = ALT(61) = = ALT(112) = p ALT(166) = ¦ ALT(217) = Ù 
ALT(11) = ALT(62) = > ALT(113) = q ALT(167) = § ALT(218) = Ú 
ALT(12) = ALT(63) = ? ALT(114) = r ALT(168) = ¨ ALT(219) = Û 
ALT(13) = ALT(64) = @ ALT(115) = s ALT(169) = © ALT(220) = Ü 
ALT(14) = ALT(65) = A ALT(116) = t ALT(170) = ª ALT(221) = Ý 
ALT(15) = ALT(66) = B ALT(117) = u ALT(171) = « ALT(222) = Þ 
ALT(16) = ALT(67) = C ALT(118) = v ALT(172) = ALT(223) = ß 
ALT(17) = ALT(68) = D ALT(119) = w ALT(173) = _ ALT(224) = à 
ALT(18) = ALT(69) = E ALT(120) = x ALT(174) = ® ALT(225) = á 
ALT(19) = ALT(70) = F ALT(121) = y ALT(175) = ¯ ALT(226) = â 
ALT(20) = ALT(71) = G ALT(122) = z ALT(176) = ° ALT(227) = ã 
ALT(21) = ALT(72) = H ALT(123) = { ALT(177) = ± ALT(228) = ä 
ALT(22) = ALT(73) = I ALT(124) = | ALT(178) = ² ALT(229) = å 
ALT(23) = ALT(74) = J ALT(125) = } ALT(179) = ³ ALT(230) = æ 
ALT(24) = ALT(75) = K ALT(126) = ~ ALT(180) = ´ ALT(231) = ç 
ALT(25) = ALT(76) = L ALT(127) =  ALT(181) = µ ALT(232) = è 
ALT(26) = ALT(77) = M ALT(128) = Ç ALT(182) = ALT(233) = é 
ALT(27) = ALT(78) = N ALT(129) = ü ALT(183) = · ALT(234) = ê 
ALT(28) = ALT(79) = O ALT(130) = é ALT(184) = ¸ ALT(235) = ë 
ALT(29) = ALT(80) = P ALT(131) = â ALT(185) = ¹ ALT(236) = ì 
ALT(30) = ? ALT(81) = Q ALT(132) = ä ALT(186) = º ALT(237) = í 
ALT(31) = ALT(82) = R ALT(133) = à ALT(187) = » ALT(238) = î 
ALT(32) = ALT(83) = S ALT(134) = å ALT(188) = ¼ ALT(239) = ï 
ALT(33) = ! ALT(84) = T ALT(135) = ç ALT(189) = ½ ALT(240) = ð 
ALT(34) = " ALT(85) = U ALT(136) = ê ALT(190) = ¾ ALT(241) = ñ 
ALT(35) = # ALT(86) = V ALT(137) = ë ALT(191) = ¿ ALT(242) = ò 
ALT(36) = $ ALT(87) = W ALT(138) = è ALT(192) = À ALT(243) = ó 
ALT(37) = % ALT(88) = X ALT(139) = ï ALT(193) = Á ALT(244) = ô 
ALT(38) = & ALT(89) = Y ALT(140) = î ALT(194) = Â ALT(245) = õ 
ALT(39) = ' ALT(90) = Z ALT(141) = ì ALT(195) = Ã ALT(246) = ö 
ALT(40) = ( ALT(91) = [ ALT(142) = Ä ALT(196) = Ä ALT(247) = ÷ 
ALT(41) = ) ALT(92) = \ ALT(143) = Å ALT(197) = Å ALT(248) = ø 
ALT(42) = * ALT(93) = ] ALT(144) = É ALT(198) = Æ ALT(249) = ù 
ALT(43) = + ALT(94) = ^ ALT(145) = ‘ ALT(199) = Ç ALT(250) = ú 
ALT(44) = , ALT(95) = _ ALT(146) = ’ ALT(200) = È ALT(251) = û 
ALT(45) = - ALT(96) = ` ALT(147) = ô ALT(201) = É ALT(252) = ü 
ALT(46) = . ALT(97) = a ALT(148) = ö ALT(202) = Ê ALT(253) = ý 
ALT(47) = / ALT(98) = b ALT(149) = ò ALT(203) = Ë ALT(254) = þ 
ALT(48) = 0 ALT(99) = c ALT(150) = û ALT(204) = Ì ALT(255) = ÿ 
ALT(49) = 1 ALT(100) = d ALT(151) = ù ALT(205) = Í 
ALT(50) = 2 ALT(101) = e ALT(152) = ÿ ALT(206) = Î 
ALT(51) = 3 ALT(102) = f ALT(153) = Ö ALT(207) = Ï


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Practices*
Aulë
Nóm

And for Thôl!

SHIFT- T
h
Hold Alt
then- 1 4 7

 And an l!

Thôl!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Aiiii!!!! I have a laptop! No right side keypad! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elendil3119

Nóm, Aulë, Celebthôl, Fëanor, etc...


----------



## Niniel

But Treyar, don't you have a 'Num lock' key somewhere, and some normal keys with little blue numbers over them? If you press the Num lock key, you should be able to use the keys with the blue letters as right-side-keyboard-keys.


----------



## e.Blackstar

But...I can't find the Num lock key!


----------



## Phenix

well that's good....* tryes too under stand why every one doesnt have an scandinavian keyboard (the norwagain type is used in sweden and denmark aswell. only we call it an swedish keyboard)*


----------



## Ledreanne313

Here is a small list of SOME of the symbols and how to get them:
*Press Alt then the numbers, then release alt.*
Nom 
Nóm 0243
Nèm 3210
N m 025
NÄm 0452
Nìm 0236 
Ným 0253
NÖm 0214 
Nîm 7820
Nm 7850
NÇm 9856 
N¦m 9658
N«mm 7854
Nôm 6547
N±m 753
Nƒm 159
NÃm 0963
¿ 5544 
9955
¥ 5533
§ 6677
• 9977
· 3322
Núm 2211
¢ 556699
µ 1245
^ 5214

*I used Nóm because it's a short word and has one in it.*


----------



## Feanorian

It wont work for me, maybe because I have no numbers on the right side, because I have a laptop and like Treyar I have no Num Lock, just a pad lock, scroll lock, and caps lock.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Now does anyone know the EXACT pronouncations of them all?¿?

Anne


----------



## Maeglin

Nóm

yayyyy!!! I've been trying to figure out how to make fancy strange letters like that for forever!!!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Nóm 
Aulë 
Celebthôl 
Fëanor

Hum. Copy and paste works fine for me. I just can't memorize my own phone number, much less these codes.


----------



## Elendil3119

I think its something like Kelebthole. That's the way I've always said it...


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

The easy way of typing "Nóm":

1. On a thread containing the word Nóm, highlight the name.
2. Hold down "CTRL C"
3. Then, on the post hold down "CTRL V"

Works like a charm


----------



## spirit

Nóm

yay

Nºm


----------



## Ledreanne313

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Nóm - gnome
> Aulë - Owleh
> Celebthôl - Keleb...? Don't know about that ô
> Fëanor - Fehanor *



I did not mean the names, I meant the letters, such as:
-ó
-è
-Ä
-ý
-Ö
-î
-ô
-ì
*not in names, but the sound they make themselves*


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by Ledreanne313 _
> *I did not mean the names, I meant the letters, such as:
> -ó
> -è
> -Ä
> -ý
> -Ö
> -î
> -ô
> -ì
> *not in names, but the sound they make themselves* *



Well look at what Nóm said:

Nóm - gnome without the ` it would be nom like Vietnam commonly referred to as Nam.

Aulë - Owleh Meaning the e with the dots is pronounced eh. the two dots mean to pronounce the vowel in English (so Earendil wouldn't be eer-endil)

Same goes for with the two dots over a, o, i, and u. The accent: the same goes for (thinks) a, e, i, u. And I don't know about the ô.


----------



## spirit

ô 
how do u prounce that?


----------



## Kailita

*Thinks everyone is having way too much fun with all the dashings and slashings and double dots...* 

But this is certainly a helpful thread! I've been wondering how to do those little dashes forever!


----------



## Lantarion

Hooray for the little ´-button! 
And the little ¨, ^ and ~ button underneath it! 

I think the ô is just pronounced as a long 'o', or a voiced 'o'.



> _Originally poste dby Ol'gaffer_
> Aüle!
> 
> Got it!


Yeah, you got it - but wrong! 
*whispers*: Aulë


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Oh sorry Lantarion, I'll post it again:

ÄLÄ SELITÄ!

Did I get it right?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thôl says he says the ô as in "of"...but he has a crazy Southampton accent.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Has anyone mentioned yet to just put a shortcut on your desktop to the 'character map', then copy and paste any letter from there?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My version of windows has done away with the character map.

Or at least I can't find it.


----------



## Beleg

Excuse me for the ignorance but what is the "character map"?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

If you are using word and you go to "Insert" and "Symbol" the screen that pops up with all the different accented vowells and trademark symbols and stuff is called the Character Map. It shows you what you can do, how to do it, and lets you just copy and paste special characters.

(Like the ó in Nóm)


----------



## Aulë

Just play around with the ALT + 'four numbers' thing.
The only symbols you will really need are in between 0192 and 0255.

ALT + (0193) = Á
ALT + (0194) = Â
ALT + (0195) = Ã
ALT + (0196) = Ä
ALT + (0197) = Å
ALT + (0200) = È
ALT + (0201) = É
ALT + (0202) = Ê
ALT + (0203) = Ë
ALT + (0204) = Ì
ALT + (0205) = Í
ALT + (0206) = Î
ALT + (0207) = Ï
ALT + (0209) = Ñ
ALT + (0210) = Ò
ALT + (0211) = Ó
ALT + (0212) = Ô
ALT + (0213) = Õ
ALT + (0214) = Ö
ALT + (0217) = Ù
ALT + (0218) = Ú
ALT + (0219) = Û
ALT + (0220) = Ü
ALT + (0221) = Ý
ALT + (0224) = à
ALT + (0225) = á
ALT + (0226) = â
ALT + (0227) = ã
ALT + (0228) = ä
ALT + (0229) = å
ALT + (0232) = è
ALT + (0233) = é
ALT + (0234) = ê
ALT + (0235) = ë
ALT + (0236) = ì
ALT + (0237) = í
ALT + (0238) = î
ALT + (0239) = ï
ALT + (0241) = ñ
ALT + (0242) = ò
ALT + (0243) = ó
ALT + (0244) = ô
ALT + (0245) = õ
ALT + (0246) = ö
ALT + (0249) = ù
ALT + (0250) = ú
ALT + (0251) = û
ALT + (0252) = ü
ALT + (0253) = ý
ALT + (0255) = ÿ


----------



## Beleg

Thanks a Lot for the List Pippin!!
See it helped me writing Aulë correctly for the first time!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's pretty bad to try to remember the whole list so I just remember the ones for people whose names I spell frequently.

 Like Thôl, Aulë, and Nóm.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yay! Character map! If you go to Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, Character Map, it goes there. Double click on the item to insert. It will go to a little 'to copy' box. Then press COPY. Put the curser in the right place and press Ctrl V. Voilá!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My computer doesn't have character map.
Besides just remembering

alt-147

alt-0235

alt-03323

etc. for the characters you use most often is easier.


----------



## Eliot

Oh, this is too easy, for Mac users anway..................

I can do Nom a few ways: Nóm, Nöm, Nôm, Nòm.

Same with Aule, and Celebthol: Aulé, Aulë, Aulê, Aulè.

Celebthól, Celebthöl, Celebthôl, Celebthòl.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Thôl says he says the ô as in "of"...but he has a crazy Southampton accent.  *



LOL, hey theres nothing wrong with my trashy Southampton accent , but yes Wonks it correct, that is how it is pronounced


----------



## Helcaraxë

HEY EVERYONE!! you can use more than four numbers: watch.

using random numbers--

~
_
ÿ
ƒ
8
)
{
K
Ò
Ì 

ect..


Now I'm just playing around.... 

N‡m....nope
Nâm
Nóm...HAHA!

þ…üdˆ+‘ñäð_+x…‚³,y,Aéf¿ëŒ.........This is fun!!


----------



## Popqueen62

I tried everything, it won't work


----------



## Celebthôl

just bringing this back to the top as i lost it and it isnt easy to fine


----------



## Turin

Probably already posted but, does anyone know how to type Turin with the accent?


----------



## Celebthôl

Túrin

T

Ctrl + Alt + u

r

i

n


----------



## Turin

That won't work on a Mac and I'm a Mac user, hey Tal can you show me?


----------



## Eliot

I can Túrin. 

OK,

First: T

Second: hold down the "Option" button, then just push "e" once. Let go of "Option". Push "U"

Then: "rin". 

Results.... Túrin


----------



## Lantarion

Or, on a superior Finnish keyboard:

T

the accent button ´

u

r

i

n

Result: Túrin. 

My keyboard has two buttons. The first has the accents ´ and `; the latter is given by pressing (shift) + the button, the other by just pressing it. 
The other button has three different accents: ¨, ^ and ~. they are given by (nothing) + the button, (shift) + the button and (AltGr) + the button respectively.

Go on, tell me how jealous you all are.  ´`¨^~


----------



## Turin

Let me try, Túrin, sweet! I finally did it. Thanks Eliot.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *My keyboard has two buttons. The first has the accents ´ and `; the latter is given by pressing (shift) + the button, the other by just pressing it.
> The other button has three different accents: ¨, ^ and ~. they are given by (nothing) + the button, (shift) + the button and (AltGr) + the button respectively.
> 
> Go on, tell me how jealous you all are.  ´`¨^~ *



Well, first I'm trying to figure out what you said in the first paragraph . . .  I'm not jealous. Using Mac's isn't hard at all. They're very easy actually.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm not jealous at all, Lanty.
If my keyboard did that it'd mean I'd have a Finnish keyboard.
And that's the LAST thing I want.


----------



## Khôr’nagan

_*FOR MACINTOSH USERS:*_

*OPTION — a* ..... *å* (plus SHIFT) *Å*
*OPTION — c* ..... *ç* (plus SHIFT) *Ç*
*OPTION — e* ..... (plus letter) *á é í ó ú* (plus SHIFT) *Á É Í Ó Ú*
*OPTION — i* ..... (plus letter) *â ê î ô û* (plus SHIFT) *Â Ê Î Ô Û*
*OPTION — n* ..... (plus letter) *ã ñ õ* (plus SHIFT) *Ã Ñ Õ*
*OPTION — o* ..... *ø* (plus SHIFT) *Ø*
*OPTION — u* ..... (plus letter) *ä ë ï ö ü ÿ* (plus SHIFT) *Ä Ë Ï Ö Ü Ÿ*
*OPTION — y* ..... *¥* (plus SHIFT) *Á*

STEP 1: Press and hold OPTION (ALT)
STEP 2: Press one of the indicated characters
STEP 3: Release the character and OPTION
STEP 4: Press the desired character to be accented

Once I knew ó (thanks Talierin), I just went into Microsoft Word (It's a Mac version) and figured out the rest. There they are.

Before this, I just copied and pasted... Now I don't have to. Thanks all!


----------



## BlackCaptain

Haha I wonder if Nóm's even seen this yet haha


----------



## Éomond

(note: guys, you can always copy-paste their names, that's what I do)

hey! To do Éomond, it's very simple, follow the instructions right below these words:

1. Hold down the Alt button

2. on the number pad, hit 0-2-0-1

3. Relese the Atl button

4. Type o-m-o-n-d

5. Finsh and countinue typing nice things about me.


----------



## Starflower

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Or, on a superior Finnish keyboard:
> 
> T
> 
> the accent button ´
> 
> u
> 
> r
> 
> i
> 
> n
> 
> Result: Túrin.
> 
> My keyboard has two buttons. The first has the accents ´ and `; the latter is given by pressing (shift) + the button, the other by just pressing it.
> The other button has three different accents: ¨, ^ and ~. they are given by (nothing) + the button, (shift) + the button and (AltGr) + the button respectively.
> 
> Go on, tell me how jealous you all are.  ´`¨^~ *



oh yes, you have no idea how jealous I am Lantarion, try typing Finnish on a British layout keyboard! and anyway, I can't really be bothered with the Alt+ stuff, I can never remeber the combinations, so I just do without, hoping it doesn't offend anyone with a fancy name....


----------



## Eliot

Well, Mac's have simpler combinations....but that doesn't really matter, now does it...


----------



## Kahmûl

Éomund, Túrin, Aulë, yay I can do it


----------



## Éomond

> _Originally posted by Kahmul _
> *Éomund, Túrin, Aulë, yay I can do it    *



No you can't! Look very closely at my name!

Éomond
not 
Éomund

*Éomond!* with two O's! 

Anywho, sorry, everyone screws that up sometimes, so don't feel bad and no hard feeling


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Éomond _
> *Éomond
> not
> Éomund
> 
> Éomond! with two O's! *



Well, it's really supposed to be Éom*u*nd. 

I like your avatar, Éomund....


----------



## Éomond

Hey, Eliot! Guess what!? Cubs lost! Hahahaha!   
What now! Ooooooh, you got told man! Ouch!

Anywho, it's my own, creative name, something different but close to something I like, haha!


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Éomond _
> *Hey, Eliot! Guess what!? Cubs lost! Hahahaha!
> What now! Ooooooh, you got told man! Ouch!*



Hey Éomund, guess what! I can't say what I want to say right now because I don't want loads of warning points, maybe even a suspension for a little while. Shut your trap for a while, OK?

I don't know who your favorite team is, but if they lost, I wouldn't have laughed in your face. What you did has ticked me off. I was almost over the Cubs loss. Thanks to you, I'll have the Cubs loss on my mind all day, and I'll be in a bad mood.

Have a good day, Éomund.

P.S. Don't expect me to change my avatar....


----------



## Kahmûl

> _Originally posted by Éomond _
> *No you can't! Look very closely at my name!
> 
> Éomond
> not
> Éomund
> 
> Éomond! with two O's!
> 
> Anywho, sorry, everyone screws that up sometimes, so don't feel bad and no hard feeling  *


Who say's that I was meaning you.


----------



## Éomond

> _Originally posted by Kahmul _
> *Who say's that I was meaning you. *



Hmm, well, let's see, well, two post before yours I posted about how to type my name, and the whole rest of the thread been how to type Túrin, Aulë, Nóm, so, I don't know if you're trying to be funny or rude, but...what-ever, fine, I'll be wrong, I'm sorry. My mistake. I can't control what you're thinking. If you want to say anymore to me directly I think we should move this to pm's.


----------



## Scatha

Thanks a lot to Aule, for putting all these ascii codes in a single post. Just thought I'd clean it up a bit for readability. This way even the less intelligent, as you put it, can enjoy the entire list. 

Here goes:


Code:


ALT(1) =       ALT(52) = 4    ALT(103) = g    ALT(157) = ¥    ALT(208) = Ð 
ALT(2) =       ALT(53) = 5    ALT(104) = h    ALT(158) = P    ALT(209) = Ñ 
ALT(3) =       ALT(54) = 6    ALT(105) = i    ALT(159) = ƒ    ALT(210) = Ò 
ALT(4) =       ALT(55) = 7    ALT(106) = j    ALT(160) = á    ALT(211) = Ó 
ALT(5) =       ALT(56) = 8    ALT(107) = k    ALT(161) = ¡    ALT(212) = Ô 
ALT(6) =       ALT(57) = 9    ALT(108) = l    ALT(162) = ¢    ALT(213) = Õ 
ALT(7) =       ALT(58) = :    ALT(109) = m    ALT(163) = £    ALT(214) = Ö 
ALT(8) =       ALT(59) = ;    ALT(110) = n    ALT(164) = ¤    ALT(215) = × 
ALT(9) =       ALT(60) = <    ALT(111) = o    ALT(165) = ¥    ALT(216) = Ø 
ALT(10) =      ALT(61) = =    ALT(112) = p    ALT(166) = ¦    ALT(217) = Ù 
ALT(11) =      ALT(62) = >    ALT(113) = q    ALT(167) = §    ALT(218) = Ú 
ALT(12) =      ALT(63) = ?    ALT(114) = r    ALT(168) = ¨    ALT(219) = Û 
ALT(13) =      ALT(64) = @    ALT(115) = s    ALT(169) = ©    ALT(220) = Ü 
ALT(14) =      ALT(65) = A    ALT(116) = t    ALT(170) = ª    ALT(221) = Ý 
ALT(15) =      ALT(66) = B    ALT(117) = u    ALT(171) = «    ALT(222) = Þ 
ALT(16) =      ALT(67) = C    ALT(118) = v    ALT(172) =      ALT(223) = ß 
ALT(17) =      ALT(68) = D    ALT(119) = w    ALT(173) = _    ALT(224) = à 
ALT(18) =      ALT(69) = E    ALT(120) = x    ALT(174) = ®    ALT(225) = á 
ALT(19) =      ALT(70) = F    ALT(121) = y    ALT(175) = ¯    ALT(226) = â 
ALT(20) =      ALT(71) = G    ALT(122) = z    ALT(176) = °    ALT(227) = ã 
ALT(21) =      ALT(72) = H    ALT(123) = {    ALT(177) = ±    ALT(228) = ä 
ALT(22) =      ALT(73) = I    ALT(124) = |    ALT(178) = ²    ALT(229) = å 
ALT(23) =      ALT(74) = J    ALT(125) = }    ALT(179) = ³    ALT(230) = æ 
ALT(24) =      ALT(75) = K    ALT(126) = ~    ALT(180) = ´    ALT(231) = ç 
ALT(25) =      ALT(76) = L    ALT(127) =     ALT(181) = µ    ALT(232) = è 
ALT(26) =      ALT(77) = M    ALT(128) = Ç    ALT(182) =      ALT(233) = é 
ALT(27) =      ALT(78) = N    ALT(129) = ü    ALT(183) = ·    ALT(234) = ê 
ALT(28) =      ALT(79) = O    ALT(130) = é    ALT(184) = ¸    ALT(235) = ë 
ALT(29) =      ALT(80) = P    ALT(131) = â    ALT(185) = ¹    ALT(236) = ì 
ALT(30) = ?    ALT(81) = Q    ALT(132) = ä    ALT(186) = º    ALT(237) = í 
ALT(31) =      ALT(82) = R    ALT(133) = à    ALT(187) = »    ALT(238) = î 
ALT(32) =      ALT(83) = S    ALT(134) = å    ALT(188) = ¼    ALT(239) = ï 
ALT(33) = !    ALT(84) = T    ALT(135) = ç    ALT(189) = ½    ALT(240) = ð 
ALT(34) = "    ALT(85) = U    ALT(136) = ê    ALT(190) = ¾    ALT(241) = ñ 
ALT(35) = #    ALT(86) = V    ALT(137) = ë    ALT(191) = ¿    ALT(242) = ò 
ALT(36) = $    ALT(87) = W    ALT(138) = è    ALT(192) = À    ALT(243) = ó 
ALT(37) = %    ALT(88) = X    ALT(139) = ï    ALT(193) = Á    ALT(244) = ô 
ALT(38) = &    ALT(89) = Y    ALT(140) = î    ALT(194) = Â    ALT(245) = õ 
ALT(39) = '    ALT(90) = Z    ALT(141) = ì    ALT(195) = Ã    ALT(246) = ö 
ALT(40) = (    ALT(91) = [    ALT(142) = Ä    ALT(196) = Ä    ALT(247) = ÷ 
ALT(41) = )    ALT(92) = \    ALT(143) = Å    ALT(197) = Å    ALT(248) = ø 
ALT(42) = *    ALT(93) = ]    ALT(144) = É    ALT(198) = Æ    ALT(249) = ù 
ALT(43) = +    ALT(94) = ^    ALT(145) = ‘    ALT(199) = Ç    ALT(250) = ú 
ALT(44) = ,    ALT(95) = _    ALT(146) = ’    ALT(200) = È    ALT(251) = û 
ALT(45) = -    ALT(96) = `    ALT(147) = ô    ALT(201) = É    ALT(252) = ü 
ALT(46) = .    ALT(97) = a    ALT(148) = ö    ALT(202) = Ê    ALT(253) = ý 
ALT(47) = /    ALT(98) = b    ALT(149) = ò    ALT(203) = Ë    ALT(254) = þ 
ALT(48) = 0    ALT(99) = c    ALT(150) = û    ALT(204) = Ì    ALT(255) = ÿ 
ALT(49) = 1    ALT(100) = d   ALT(151) = ù    ALT(205) = Í 
ALT(50) = 2    ALT(101) = e   ALT(152) = ÿ    ALT(206) = Î 
ALT(51) = 3    ALT(102) = f   ALT(153) = Ö    ALT(207) = Ï


----------



## Aulë

Don't forget to put a '0' in front of all those codes


----------



## elf_queen

Does any one know how to make a euro sign?


----------



## celebdraug

Nóm
yay!

Aulë
(137)

cool!

Celebthôl

Éomond

intresting!


----------



## Kahmûl

> _Originally posted by elf_queen _
> *Does any one know how to make a euro sign? *


Just hold Alt Gr and press the number 4. Thats how it works on my keyboard anyway. €


----------



## Aulë

Reference Post:



Code:


ALT(01) =       ALT(052) = 4    ALT(0103) = g    ALT(0157) = ¥    ALT(0208) = Ð 
ALT(02) =       ALT(053) = 5    ALT(0104) = h    ALT(0158) = P    ALT(0209) = Ñ 
ALT(03) =       ALT(054) = 6    ALT(0105) = i    ALT(0159) = ƒ    ALT(0210) = Ò 
ALT(04) =       ALT(055) = 7    ALT(0106) = j    ALT(0160) = á    ALT(0211) = Ó 
ALT(05) =       ALT(056) = 8    ALT(0107) = k    ALT(0161) = ¡    ALT(0212) = Ô 
ALT(06) =       ALT(057) = 9    ALT(0108) = l    ALT(0162) = ¢    ALT(0213) = Õ 
ALT(07) =       ALT(058) = :    ALT(0109) = m    ALT(0163) = £    ALT(0214) = Ö 
ALT(08) =       ALT(059) = ;    ALT(0110) = n    ALT(0164) = ¤    ALT(0215) = × 
ALT(09) =       ALT(060) = <    ALT(0111) = o    ALT(0165) = ¥    ALT(0216) = Ø 
ALT(010) =      ALT(061) = =    ALT(0112) = p    ALT(0166) = ¦    ALT(0217) = Ù 
ALT(011) =      ALT(062) = >    ALT(0113) = q    ALT(0167) = §    ALT(0218) = Ú 
ALT(012) =      ALT(063) = ?    ALT(0114) = r    ALT(0168) = ¨    ALT(0219) = Û 
ALT(013) =      ALT(064) = @    ALT(0115) = s    ALT(0169) = ©    ALT(0220) = Ü 
ALT(014) =      ALT(065) = A    ALT(0116) = t    ALT(0170) = ª    ALT(0221) = Ý 
ALT(015) =      ALT(066) = B    ALT(0117) = u    ALT(0171) = «    ALT(0222) = Þ 
ALT(016) =      ALT(067) = C    ALT(0118) = v    ALT(0172) =      ALT(0223) = ß 
ALT(017) =      ALT(068) = D    ALT(0119) = w    ALT(0173) = _    ALT(0224) = à 
ALT(018) =      ALT(069) = E    ALT(0120) = x    ALT(0174) = ®    ALT(0225) = á 
ALT(019) =      ALT(070) = F    ALT(0121) = y    ALT(0175) = ¯    ALT(0226) = â 
ALT(020) =      ALT(071) = G    ALT(0122) = z    ALT(0176) = °    ALT(0227) = ã 
ALT(021) =      ALT(072) = H    ALT(0123) = {    ALT(0177) = ±    ALT(0228) = ä 
ALT(022) =      ALT(073) = I    ALT(0124) = |    ALT(0178) = ²    ALT(0229) = å 
ALT(023) =      ALT(074) = J    ALT(0125) = }    ALT(0179) = ³    ALT(0230) = æ 
ALT(024) =      ALT(075) = K    ALT(0126) = ~    ALT(0180) = ´    ALT(0231) = ç 
ALT(025) =      ALT(076) = L    ALT(0127) =     ALT(0181) = µ    ALT(0232) = è 
ALT(026) =      ALT(077) = M    ALT(0128) = Ç    ALT(0182) =      ALT(0233) = é 
ALT(027) =      ALT(078) = N    ALT(0129) = ü    ALT(0183) = ·    ALT(0234) = ê 
ALT(028) =      ALT(079) = O    ALT(0130) = é    ALT(0184) = ¸    ALT(0235) = ë 
ALT(029) =      ALT(080) = P    ALT(0131) = â    ALT(0185) = ¹    ALT(0236) = ì 
ALT(030) =      ALT(081) = Q    ALT(0132) = ä    ALT(0186) = º    ALT(0237) = í 
ALT(031) =      ALT(082) = R    ALT(0133) = à    ALT(0187) = »    ALT(0238) = î 
ALT(032) =      ALT(083) = S    ALT(0134) = å    ALT(0188) = ¼    ALT(0239) = ï 
ALT(033) = !    ALT(084) = T    ALT(0135) = ç    ALT(0189) = ½    ALT(0240) = ð 
ALT(034) = "    ALT(085) = U    ALT(0136) = ê    ALT(0190) = ¾    ALT(0241) = ñ 
ALT(035) = #    ALT(086) = V    ALT(0137) = ë    ALT(0191) = ¿    ALT(0242) = ò 
ALT(036) = $    ALT(087) = W    ALT(0138) = è    ALT(0192) = À    ALT(0243) = ó 
ALT(037) = %    ALT(088) = X    ALT(0139) = ï    ALT(0193) = Á    ALT(0244) = ô 
ALT(038) = &    ALT(089) = Y    ALT(0140) = î    ALT(0194) = Â    ALT(0245) = õ 
ALT(039) = '    ALT(090) = Z    ALT(0141) = ì    ALT(0195) = Ã    ALT(0246) = ö 
ALT(040) = (    ALT(091) = [    ALT(0142) = Ä    ALT(0196) = Ä    ALT(0247) = ÷ 
ALT(041) = )    ALT(092) = \    ALT(0143) = Å    ALT(0197) = Å    ALT(0248) = ø 
ALT(042) = *    ALT(093) = ]    ALT(0144) = É    ALT(0198) = Æ    ALT(0249) = ù 
ALT(043) = +    ALT(094) = ^    ALT(0145) = ‘    ALT(0199) = Ç    ALT(0250) = ú 
ALT(044) = ,    ALT(095) = _    ALT(0146) = ’    ALT(0200) = È    ALT(0251) = û 
ALT(045) = -    ALT(096) = `    ALT(0147) = ô    ALT(0201) = É    ALT(0252) = ü 
ALT(046) = .    ALT(097) = a    ALT(0148) = ö    ALT(0202) = Ê    ALT(0253) = ý 
ALT(047) = /    ALT(098) = b    ALT(0149) = ò    ALT(0203) = Ë    ALT(0254) = þ 
ALT(048) = 0    ALT(099) = c    ALT(0150) = û    ALT(0204) = Ì    ALT(0255) = ÿ 
ALT(049) = 1    ALT(0100) = d   ALT(0151) = ù    ALT(0205) = Í 
ALT(050) = 2    ALT(0101) = e   ALT(0152) = ÿ    ALT(0206) = Î 
ALT(051) = 3    ALT(0102) = f   ALT(0153) = Ö    ALT(0207) = Ï


----------

